# Sore around dew claw



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

I wondered if anyone has any advice to offer about a sore leg around the dew claw.

I think Freddie has caught his dew claw and made his leg sore. He has occasionally been holding his foot off the floor. I have carefully examined the foot - between his toes & pads but cannot see any thing wrong.
But if I touch his dew claw area he wimpers slightly - I have looked at it and it looks all normal.

I think he must have caught the dew claw which is making it sore. Does anyone have any advice or should I take him to the vet?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess its not partially ripped off or bleeding at all?

A lot of people choose to wrap them for a while after they've been caught. You can use some antibacterial gause and wrap it with bandage wrap, not too tightly though.

If its really painful, torn or bleeding heavily, i'd book into the vet who might prescribe some painkillers or in some cases remove it.


----------



## lola57 (Jul 23, 2012)

get it checked by a vet,infections can go to the bone &be imposible to treat my dog had months of anti b's for toe infection had to have it amputated in the end


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks for advice. Saw vet yesterday just to be on the safe side. She found nothing serious - thinks he just caught the dew claw but gave him an antibiotic injection & painkillers


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope he is feeling better


----------

